# Upcoming change for Madison, WI Fox47



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I live basically right in between Madison and Milwaukee. My UHF-only OTA antenna was pointed towards Milwaukee since I have had it for the last 2.5yrs. Would've pointed it towards Madison but would not have received FOX47, since its digital frequency is only 11. But a plan is in place to switch to a UHC freq. Their new antenna delivery is slated for the third week in September. They also hope to have the antenna mounted and be operational on Channel 49 either the last week in September or the first week in October.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

hoophead said:


> I live basically right in between Madison and Milwaukee. My UHF-only OTA antenna was pointed towards Milwaukee since I have had it for the last 2.5yrs. Would've pointed it towards Madison but would not have received FOX47, since its digital frequency is only 11. But a plan is in place to switch to a UHC freq. Their new antenna delivery is slated for the third week in September. They also hope to have the antenna mounted and be operational on Channel 49 either the last week in September or the first week in October.


*
Fast forward to 2012...*

I have problems receiving good lasting signals for two of the four Madison channels and cannot believe nobody else has this situation. Any help is appreciated.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1436713/madison-wisconsin-ota-reception-problem


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It may have something to do with picking out the antenna before assessing the need (or even decided what it is that you want to do). Not a good plan for digital OTA as it is so very finicky.

I'm a little surprised that a Great Lakes area channel would go UHF as VHF was disproportionately popular in that area early on.


----------

